

Dyn Inc. Acquires EveryDNS - dannyr
http://www.besttechie.net/2010/01/12/dyn-inc-acquires-everydns/

======
fierarul
So it's probably time to start looking for an EveryDNS replacement ?

------
jamesbritt
Earlier post and discussion here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1047798>

------
Pistos2
"Welcome EveryDNS users to Dyn Inc.": <http://www.dyn.com/dd-welcome-everydns>

------
teilo
I read that "EasyDNS" and just about had puppies. Whew. Crises over.

